# Heating source for a feral cat house



## LizardLover (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi,

I live in New York and two years ago we "adopted" a couple of feral cats.
We had them fixed, feed them several times each day, play with them to an extent, and bought them cat houses which they use each night. 

Can anyone recommend a heating source for the cat houses.
I was wondering if someone sold an insulated heating blanket or pad for them to sleep on but cannot find any.

Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## petspy (Sep 11, 2008)

buy an emergency mylar blanket for a few dollars
take some old pillow cases, cut a section of mylar
to fit inside each pillow case, then lay if flat inside
your outdoor cat house. the mylar reflects 90%
of the cats own heat back on their bodies while
they lay on them, so it will be much appreciated,
cheap to make, and easy to launder the cases once
you remove the reusable mylar during each washing.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That sounds like a great idea! There are heating pads made specifically for cats, but they are rather expensive:

http://cozywinters.com/pets/?source=go& ... FQodlVh8kQ


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

A company called K&H Manufacturing sells a heated cat bed. You can buy the whole bed or you can buy a heated pad, or you can even buy just the heating element and make your own. You should be able to find them with Google.


----------



## LizardLover (Dec 7, 2008)

Excellent suggestions, i'm looking into them all.
Thank you.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

What a beautiful coat on your cat!!


----------

